
Apple Demands Removal Of USB Sharing Feature - J3L2404
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/02/apple-stanza-usb/
======
mortenjorck
This is the kind of innovative hack that I love to see invented but generally
dislike actually using in real life.

Ultimately, it's where the line is drawn between the iPhone and something like
Android: The latter is infinitely hackable and open to elegant and kludgy
solutions alike; the former requires everything to work within strict
boundaries to keep the user experience as seamless as possible.

Both have their benefits, a tradeoff of flexibility and stability. Which is
why it's good that both are healthily competing in the marketplace.

~~~
runn1ng
The fact is, it actually makes the experience worse.

I use Stanza, and it quite bugs me off, than I must do synchronizing songs
(via iTunes) and synchronizing books (via Stanza) differently - one trough
iTunes, one through wifi. With no good reason.

------
jsz0
I would rather not have third party applications pollute my DCIM directly.
Inevitably I will have to go back and clean up after them. I'm now wondering
if this explains why I suddenly have broken/blank images showing up in iTunes
from photo imports from my iPhone.

------
tptacek
A private API violation, not an epic dramatic struggle.

~~~
gte910h
An anti user private API violation retraction in an update.

They missed the feature in the original approval, then took something away
from people who already bought the app. They should be required to offer
refunds when they force antifeatures on users such as this.

Surely not everyone would take them, but some will

~~~
Shamiq
Isn't Stanza a free app?

~~~
Lazlo_Nibble
Yes.

It'll be interesting to see how the "duplicate functionality" rules of the App
Store play out once Apple's ebook reader is available. They'll have to pry
Eucalyptus from my _cold, dead hands_.

~~~
mjgoins
Nope, they'll just take it away, and there's nothing you can do. Enjoy the
future.

